
Sortix 1.0 Operating System Released - sortie
https://sortix.org/news/1.0/
======
jk4930
"Poor third party code tend to not compile which draw attention to it and is
an opportunity to fix it. (...) The lack of compatibility constraints compared
to other operating systems makes it possible to make a cleaner
implementation."

I like what I'm reading here.

------
zwischenzug
Quite an achievement.

The author is terrifyingly young: [http://maxsi.org/](http://maxsi.org/)

~~~
evincarofautumn
When you said that, I expected 15, not 25.

~~~
LordKano
I too was expecting a minor child, not a young-ish adult.

I don't feel like checking it now but Linus was pretty young too when he
released his kernel.

~~~
paulannesley
Yep; Linus Torvalds born 1969 would have been ~22 years old when Linux was
first released in 1991. --
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux) &
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linus_Torvalds](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linus_Torvalds)

------
qz_
This looks amazing. Git, gcc, libcairo, libdsdl, python and nasm ports? ISC
license? Very, very cool. But why don't you host your project on Github?

~~~
sortie
Thanks! As Zikes say, a little competition is good and gitlab is working out
fine for me. I used to be on gitorious and it got bought by gitlab so I moved.
I prefer being on a platform I can theoretically port.

~~~
sytse
Thanks for hosting
[https://gitlab.com/sortix/sortix](https://gitlab.com/sortix/sortix) on
GitLab! Feel free to email me at sytse@gitlab.com if you ever need anything.

------
rurban
I really like his ongoing work with the old cruft:
[https://gitlab.com/sortix/sortix/wikis/ports](https://gitlab.com/sortix/sortix/wikis/ports)
which reminds me a lot on OpenBSD.

------
xupybd
This is very cool, I'd love to know how someone remains motivated to keep
going with a project like this; It's no small achievement.

~~~
sortie
I used to start new coding projects weekly to play with one thing or another,
not getting anywhere. With Sortix, there's now so many interesting areas to
work on that I can work on whatever I fancy, and then still slowly accumulate
useful changes. It's fun working on the components, but it's also fun putting
a whole system together, and you learn a lot in the process.

------
patrickbolle
incredible. blows my mind how people can build stuff like this. I do Web
development and this seems Soooooooo far out of my reach

~~~
woodman
You eat an elephant one bite at a time. I've found that the majority the of
intimidating complexity in projects I've tackled is directly related to
handling legacy hardware and edge cases for things that don't matter anymore,
it is surprising how simple things like shells can be.

~~~
Retra
Half my CS education was implementing various parts of operating systems.
These things are pretty straightforward if you've got a few books and aren't
trying to throw every imaginable feature into the mix.

------
tkjef
Just booted this in a vm. Pretty cool!

editor is use-able. python on there, Asteroids is working fine, too. Will be
following the progress. Well done!

------
heywire
Awesome work!

------
lossolo
Congratulations on your own OS, but could you tell me why should i use your OS
instead of other ones? I don't see any comparison anywhere.

~~~
sortie
Thanks! You shouldn't, but it could be an addition if you want something to
tinker with. I've been dogfooding with it, for instance completing my
functional programming university course using just it and a scheme port. I
discourage comparisons because it sets unrealistic expectations rather
appreciating it for what it is. This release is a base for future work and to
be something that can benefit me in other ways.

~~~
zero_iq
So what you're saying is it's just a hobby and won't be big and professional
like Linux? ;)

------
tkinom
A C++ base kernel. Nice!

Now someone just need to use Rust to build yet another kernel? :-)

~~~
chris_st
Surely you've heard of Redox[1]?

[1] [https://github.com/redox-os/redox](https://github.com/redox-os/redox)

~~~
agumonkey
sort ox

------
Kinnard
What does this add that other OSs don't have?

~~~
exDM69
It's this guy's hobby kernel project. Everyone's gotta have one. He's been
working on it for 5 years or so. You're surely not asking for apples-to-apples
comparison with production quality operating systems?

But compared to other hobby/DIY operating systems, this seems to be a fairly
complete system with a real userspace and ports of real applications. Which
makes it much more finished than 99% of similar projects.

